# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  How to handle client certificates on windows phone 8 and winrt?

## MrNorth

Hi!

I have an assignment which is about convering an existin windows forms framework to windows phone 8.

Not surprising, I ahve some problems with the Cryptography namespaces.

The server requres that the client encrypts the message with a public key, and in the winforms app I use this code:



```
request.ClientCertificates.Add(new System.Security.X509Certificates.X509Certificate(@"c:\temp\keyfile.pem"));
```

How can I solve this in windows phone 8?

/H

----------

